# [CM7] Touchscreen unresponsive, Help with Reset Button Combo



## moomba (Aug 24, 2011)

left my touchpad charging overnight, woke up to the touchscreen not working, all hard buttons work so I'm wondering what the reset button combo is. I've searched extensively and tried various button combos to get my touchpad to restart to no avail. I'm looking for the definitive combo needed to restart CM. thanks in advanced!


----------



## DJ_SpaRky (Dec 1, 2011)

Press the Power button and the "Home" button (on the face) together and hold until it turns off, should be about 15-20 secs maybe longer.


----------



## bgore29 (Dec 12, 2011)

Had the same problem. thanks dj


----------

